# tadpole apt



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I know this concept is pretty common but I just thought I'd post this up in case anyone hadn't seen the idea before.

** Kyle, feel free to use it for the tad caresheet


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

very nice and organized!, any idea where i can find that "rack"?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

dart_king said:


> very nice and organized!, any idea where i can find that "rack"?



Any local hardware of big box store. It is a tool, screw, misc storage bin. They can attach to the wall. 

They go in and out of fashion.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Any idea on how much one of these racks would cost? Looks to be like it could be a decent investment for the right price. 

-Matt


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

whats up with the blue one?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

They cost $10-$25. I also use a wash bottle or a cheap water bottle. I use them as a quick way to add water with out taking out the entire container. 

Wash Bottle









Water Bottle









Edit:
I forgot to add condiment bottles work well for this also.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

haha i just thought of doing this earlier today. 

the blue water is 'methylene blue'. most people use it with eggs and tadpoles.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

nice. I saw a steralite organizer similer to this and thought about this idea. decided against it, the whole thing seemed flimys, but nothing like your set up! 

Good idea on the water bottle too!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

The popularity of using these as tadpole containers has ebbed and flowed. Most people think it is a great idea until you dump the entire thing or start to experience new issues with froglets that are morphing out that you never had before.

Just a piece of advice. Before anyone jumps whole hog into switching their setup do a test run or two of the new one to make sure you don't have issues. 

Yes - I agree, they can be kinda flimsy. They need secured well to a surface - and the surface you secure it to needs to be able to handle the increase in humidity or you will have warping or mold issues.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I also remember a past topic about the plastic leaching a lot as it is not food safe.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyle,
You are referring to Bisphenola-A, known as BPA. 

I am unsure that deli cups are free of BPA, they designed for one time use. After a given time plastics breakdown, even deli cups.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

These particular parts bins are manufactured from polystyrene (resin code 6). Its the same material used for petri dishes and food service products. As far as BPA, Its not used to manufacture polystyrene products and is generally associated with resin code 7 products.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

added a light on a timer since its the relatively darker side of the basement


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow Lee.....the "Inn" is filling up nicely!


----------

